# Weekly Competition 2019-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F' R F' U R2 F' R' U'
*2. *R F2 R2 F' R' U2 R'
*3. *U R F' U R2 F2 R' F' R'
*4. *R' U R2 F' R F2 R U' R2 U'
*5. *F2 U' R F2 R' U' R F2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 D' L' F U B R2 D' U'
*2. *F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 D B L2 R' U R'
*3. *B R2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 B2 F' L2 F' L' R' B' R B' F' U B2
*4. *D' L2 D2 R2 U F2 U' F2 D' B2 L U' F' R B U' B' D U2 L' D
*5. *R U F2 U' B R' U F' D B2 L D2 B2 R L2 B2 L F2 U2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U F' U2 B' U' Fw' F2 D U' R2 F Rw R B Fw L U2 B' D B2 Fw D2 U' Rw' F D' R D2 Uw U2 B2 Fw D' Uw2 L B L' R2 U Rw2
*2. *Fw2 L2 Rw2 U2 R2 U' Rw2 F' R2 Uw Rw Uw' Rw' D U B2 Fw' F2 Rw' F' Rw D2 L' Rw R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 U L Rw' Fw' Rw R2 Fw D' Uw U' Fw F2
*3. *L2 B' F2 D Rw2 D' L2 F2 Rw Uw U B Fw' Rw2 U2 F' Uw Fw' F2 U2 Rw B2 D2 Fw F2 D' U2 B Fw2 F2 L2 R F2 D' Fw2 L U2 Fw2 Rw Fw'
*4. *Fw D2 Fw' U2 R' F' R' U2 L' Uw' L' R' Uw B2 R2 B F Rw B Fw F' L2 B L' Rw F' L Rw' B2 D Uw2 Fw' Rw' Fw L R' B F U B
*5. *Fw D2 B U2 L2 F R2 U2 B' L D' L' B F' L' F L' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 Fw' U2 L2 Rw' Uw' Fw Uw' Fw2 L Fw D2 Rw2 Fw L2 Rw' R2 U Fw'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R B2 D Lw Bw' Fw F2 Dw Rw' B Bw' Fw2 U L Bw2 L Fw2 D2 Lw B Fw Lw Rw' D' Uw' Rw' Bw' F Dw2 Uw Fw' Lw2 U' Bw Rw' D L2 Rw' Dw Lw' D' L2 U L' Bw' L' Lw2 Bw2 L2 Fw Dw' B2 Bw' Fw' Dw' Bw F' Rw2 Bw L'
*2. *Fw2 Uw' U' B2 Fw Dw Lw2 Bw2 Rw' D2 Dw2 U2 F2 Dw' U2 B2 Lw B2 Bw' Uw' L Uw2 Rw B' Fw' F' L' Lw' R D Uw2 U' B' D Fw' D R Fw' F D Dw2 Lw2 R D' U' R Uw' F2 R D2 L2 D' F Lw Rw R' Bw' F' D2 R'
*3. *R2 Bw' L' U Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 L Fw Lw Rw2 Uw' L' D2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw2 U' Rw F' Uw2 R D Dw' B2 U Rw U2 L B D Dw' B2 Bw' F2 Lw' Rw R' Dw' L' U B2 U2 L2 Rw' Dw2 Lw Rw2 R' D L2 U' L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw' F D2 Fw'
*4. *B2 Fw Dw2 Fw Lw2 R2 F2 Rw' U2 B2 Bw Fw F' Rw' R2 Bw Uw Bw' Fw' L' D2 Bw' F Lw' R Bw Fw F L' D2 F U Bw' Fw' Dw' Lw' Fw F' Lw' B' Dw' L B Lw Rw2 U' Rw' R' B R Fw2 Rw' B' Bw2 Uw' B' Fw D2 Lw Fw'
*5. *Lw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' L' D Uw U Lw2 Bw' Lw' Rw' R Dw' Fw' U2 L' R' Dw B Fw F2 Dw' Lw' D Rw' Bw U' L' Lw' Bw Lw Rw R2 Dw' Lw2 U F2 Rw Fw2 L2 Uw F2 D' Dw2 Rw' F2 Uw' L Bw2 Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B Dw' U2 L U' R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U2 3F 3R 2R2 D2 2B' 2L2 R' U2 2L' D2 L2 2F D2 2U2 F2 U2 B R2 3U L R 2U L2 D 2D2 R' 3U 2B 2F2 L 2L2 3R2 2D R U2 2F D 2B2 U' 3F' 2F' 3R' R2 3F 2R2 3U2 B2 R2 3U' U2 2B 2D' L' 2U2 R' 3F 2D' 2U 3F2 2F D U' R' B 2B' 2D2 U' B 2D
*2. *B' 2L' 2D2 2F' U' L2 D2 F L 3F 3U' B 2B' 2D2 2B' 3F L 2L 3R 3F 2L 3F2 L 3R 2D2 B' F D 2U' L' 3U2 R 2U' 2R2 R2 D 2D2 2R' 2U' L' 3U U' L' 2L' 2U' L 3R2 2R' F' 3R R 3F' 2L 2B' 3R2 3F2 2L2 2D2 2F U R' 2D' B' R 3F' 2L 2U 2F' L2 D
*3. *D 2L' 3R2 R' 2B 2F' 3U' 2B U' 2F' 2U' U' F2 2L' U' 2B' 2F' 2U 2R 2D' B D' 2D 3F' 2F' D' 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F 2U' 2B D' B2 2B2 2F2 R' 3F2 2R2 D 2L2 3R' 2R2 B 2D F2 3U L' B2 2L 2D2 L' 3U 2B2 3F 2R 2B2 2D2 2B' U' 3F2 2F' D 3F' 3U2 3R2 2D2 2F 3U2 F2
*4. *2R2 2D2 3U' 2U 3F' 2L2 3F' L2 2L' B 2R' 2U2 F' R U2 B2 R 2D' 2L F 2U 2R2 R' U B' 2R' 3F 3R' 3U2 2U 2F' F 2D 3F2 2D' 2L' 2R2 2U2 2R 2B2 3U' B' 2F F 2L D' 3U 2F' L2 2L B2 2F2 U' B 3F' F 2D B2 2R' 3U2 2L' 2U L 2L2 D 3F2 R2 2B 2U' R'
*5. *3R U' 2B' 2L2 2R2 D2 2D2 3F 3U2 3R F2 D2 3U' U2 2R2 2B 2U B 2B2 2D 2B 2R 2F' 2R' 3U2 2L2 2F2 3U' L2 2D' R' 3U2 3R2 2B2 2U L2 2D L 2B2 3R2 R2 2F 2R2 2B 3U2 3F' 2U2 U2 2F' D 3U 3F' 3U U2 L2 3R R 2D U2 F2 3R 2D U2 2B' 3F 2F 2U2 L' R 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B 2B2 2L 3D' B2 3D 3L F2 2U 2B' 3D2 2B2 2D' 3R2 F2 3R2 2R2 2B' 2D 2L 3L' 3R2 2D F' U 2L 3L' 2R 2F' 3R 2D' B 2B 3B' 3F 2F D' 2D' L2 2L2 D' 3D2 3B 3D 3R 2R' 2D' 3L2 U 2R2 3D 3U' 3F' 3U2 B' 2R' 2F' L U' 3F2 3D' L 2R B L' 2L 3R 2B' 3L' D2 3U 2B 2U 2B 3B2 3F' 3R 2F' L 3L' 2U' B D2 3U' 2F 2R2 2B 3B' F' U 2R' 3D 2B 2U2 3L2 2F L2 D 2F' 2D
*2. *2D2 2L' U2 B 2B F2 D 2B 2U' L2 3L2 2R2 2D B 3B' 2D 2U2 2F F2 2D2 U 3F 2F2 2L' 3F' 2L 2F' D 3B2 3F 3U2 2L2 R' 2U 3R2 3D 3U' 2F2 2U2 2B 3R2 R D' U' 3F D2 3D2 3U' U' L' 2L' 3L' 2D 3D2 L2 3D L 3B 3L 2D' L2 2L2 3L' 3R' 2B2 2F' 2R2 B2 F' 2D L2 D' 3F' U 2B2 2F2 2U' 2B' 2U' 2B 2L' B' 3D' 2L' 2D2 3R' 3U' U' 2L 3R2 2D 2F2 D' 3L' 2B' 2F 3U 2R B 2B
*3. *F2 2D2 2U 2R 2F 3R' R 3U2 L' 3R' 2F' 2R 3F' 2R' 3D' B2 3B2 2F 2L B2 3B' 3U' 2U2 L R 2F' 2L' F2 D' 2L2 R2 3U2 2R2 2U 3B 3D 3R' F' 3U' 3R' R' 3B' R2 2F 2U' 3F2 F2 3U 2U 2R 2D2 3D' 3B 2R2 2B2 2D2 2B' 3F' U 3R 3D R' 3D2 2U 2R' R2 B2 2F2 L U2 F' 3U 3R' 3F F 3U2 U 2L2 2R' 3B' 3L2 R F 3D 3L' F' 3R' 3F' 3R' 2R2 3U 2L2 2F L2 F' 2L 3D 2U2 3B' R
*4. *2F 3D' 3U2 B 2B2 3B2 D2 U2 2B 3B' 3L' R' 2B2 3L2 3D2 2R2 R' 2D' L2 3L2 R' 2B' 2R' B 2B2 3U2 B' 2F' 3L' 2B D' 3D 3U 2F 3R 2R D 2D 2U2 L 3R2 D B2 3F D' 3U2 2R' F2 2R D 2D 3U2 2U2 U L' R 3U' R' 3U' 2B2 D' 3D' L2 2U 2L' 3R D2 L D2 L 2R2 2U' L' 2D' 3D U R 3B2 3F 2L 3B' 2F' 2L 2B' R' 2F' F 2R F2 2U' 2B' 2U R' 2B' 2F2 D 3D 3U2 2U' U2
*5. *2B2 3F2 2F2 F 2L' 3L 3U2 3B2 2U 2L' D 3B 3F' D2 2U' R2 3B2 2L' 3B' 3F2 3L 3R 3U U2 L 2B2 3F2 3U' L 2L2 3L2 2D' 2R 3F L' 3D L2 2L 2D' U B 2B2 3F2 D2 2D 2L2 3R2 2R' R' U' 2L' 2B L B 2B 3B2 3R' 3D' 3L' R2 B' 3B' 2D 2L 2B' 2U 2L2 2R' 3B 3U' 3L2 3D2 F' L 3L' 2D 2U' 3R2 2B2 3B' 3F' F' U2 3R' 2R 3D B 2D2 3F' 2D 2U2 U 2R2 3D' 3F' 2U2 F2 3L B 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F2 R' F' U F2 U'
*2. *F2 U' R U F' R' F R
*3. *F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' U' D' F R F D2 R' U' L B R2 U F' R' L' F R2 D F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *D' F2 U' D B F' U2 R D' B R2 B2 R' F U R2 D2 L2 F2 Uw2
*3. *B' L R' F' R2 F B2 L2 U2 D' F U2 D' B' U2 L2 B U' F2 L' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F D L R' Fw Uw R D Uw2 Fw' F2 U' B' Fw2 Uw' U Fw2 U L2 B2 F L' Fw D B Uw' U B2 Fw Rw' U2 F2 D2 L2 R' Fw F2 R' Uw'
*2. *D2 Fw' D' B U F D R B2 Fw' D' Uw B' Fw2 L F' D F U2 B' Rw D2 L2 Rw' U L' Fw Rw D' Uw2 L' B2 U R' D2 U' F' L2 Rw R'
*3. *Fw Rw B2 F R' Fw F' U' F2 U R2 D2 Rw2 B' F L2 R B2 Uw2 L' Fw2 Uw' L B U B D' Uw' U2 Fw U2 L' Rw2 R Fw' Uw2 F' D2 L Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw D' Dw2 U2 Bw R Dw' Fw' L B2 Bw F D' Dw' Bw L Rw2 U2 R Dw' B2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Rw2 F2 Dw' U R' Uw' Fw2 L' Dw' Uw2 U2 F2 D Lw D Bw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Rw2 D' Uw U Fw Lw' R' B Bw Uw L2 B' Bw2 F U2
*2. *R' Dw L D' U' L' B2 L Lw' R2 Uw' Fw' D F' Lw U' F2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw' Lw2 R' F Dw2 B2 U' Fw D' B' D' Fw' R' Dw2 R' F R Bw' Fw' U2 F' Lw' F2 Dw2 F2 Dw' B2 Fw D' R D' Dw' L Rw Dw' Fw Dw' F2 Dw Uw
*3. *B F D2 Rw' D U L U2 Fw' D' Dw Uw U R F2 Uw Lw2 Rw' D2 B2 Fw2 Rw R2 B Rw' R' Uw U' R' D' Rw Fw Rw B Dw2 B2 R Dw' Uw' B Bw' D Lw' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Uw U F' Lw D' Uw B' Bw F2 Dw' L Lw' R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U' 2L' 2R' B' 2B2 3F2 2D 2U2 U' 2R' 2F D2 U' 3F L 3R2 B R' 2U2 2F 2D2 2U2 L' F2 D' 3U' U' 2L 3R R2 D' 2B' F2 L 2L 3R 3U2 2U U' 3F 2L' 2B' F' L2 B 2F 2D 3U2 2U' 2F 2R' B2 3F' U2 2L R 2U2 2F' 2R' 3U 2L' 2R2 B' 2B2 3F 2U2 3F L' 3R2 R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2L2 R2 3F U' 3R2 3U2 R2 D' L2 2R' R 3D B 2R U 3R' 3U2 B F D 2R 3F 3D2 3U 2L 2F D 3D' 3U 2U L 3D' 3L2 2R B D 2L2 3U' 2L 3B' 2L' 3L' 3R2 D' R 2F 2U U 2L2 3B R 3F2 U 3L' 2R' 2U2 3B' 3R2 D' 2B2 3L D' 2U2 B' L' 2B D' B' 3L2 3U' 3L 2B 3D' 3R 3D2 3R2 2D 2B' 2R 3U L' U 2F' 2U 3F 2L' 2B2 3B 3D' 2F F' U2 2R2 3D' 3B 3L' D2 2R2 2B2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F D L' U2 F2 D' L B' L R2 U R U' R2 U2 D B R2 D' U' Fw Uw
*2. *F D2 B' R' F D' L B2 D U2 R' D B' D U2 F' R U D2 Fw Uw
*3. *L2 D R2 D2 U B' U' R2 F2 U D2 R D' R' B2 U2 D F B' L Fw Uw'
*4. *F2 U2 R2 U2 B' D' B2 R B2 U' B F' U D L F2 B D2 F D' Rw' Uw
*5. *L U' F L2 U R2 L U B2 U' R D' R D' R2 U2 L2 R2 D F B Rw' Uw2
*6. *B2 U R L2 F D' B F' U B U R' F2 D' F2 L' B U2 D' F' Rw Uw'
*7. *U F2 U R F L D' F2 D' B2 D' F' D' B2 F2 R2 U2 R B L' R Fw Uw
*8. *B' U2 F R F' B2 L F R D' F' D L R U' F' L' B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *B' R2 D B R L2 D2 L' F' R B F U' R' F2 R2 U F2 B D2 L Fw' Uw'
*10. *D2 F R2 D2 U2 R D' F B2 L2 D2 R2 L2 D L2 F' U F' D' F' L2 Fw Uw2
*11. *U2 B2 U' B2 L' F' L B' L2 D2 R F D2 B D L' D2 B2 L R2 F2 Rw' Uw
*12. *U F' B2 D' R L U B' L F' B2 D' L' R2 F2 D' B U' R2 Fw' Uw
*13. *F2 L2 U F' L2 F2 B R L' D' L' U' L R' B2 L U R U2 L' D' Rw2 Uw'
*14. *R' B2 F' L B' L' U2 B U' D B' F R' D2 F2 U2 D L F2 R2
*15. *U R' D B' F2 R2 L2 F2 D L B2 R L' U2 D R F2 B U2 Fw'
*16. *D2 R B D F U' F2 L' D' B2 U B' R' L2 F' B2 U2 F2 R U' R2 Uw
*17. *F' R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R' D U R' D2 F' L' F U2 B' L' R2 Fw' Uw
*18. *U' L F B' R L' D B U R F' D B2 R' U' B R2 B2 L2 B' L2
*19. *L' R2 B' R2 D2 F D' U L D' R' B L2 F' L R2 B2 R2 L Fw Uw2
*20. *D2 R U2 D' R U' B' F2 R2 L F2 B' R2 U B R' B2 D' R D R Fw' Uw2
*21. *L B2 D' F' U2 R D2 F' U D' L' R' D' U R' L2 F' B' L2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*22. *U R D2 L D2 R B' L2 R D U2 L' B2 F2 R U F' D' U' Fw' Uw
*23. *F' U2 F2 R' F' L2 D L' R2 D2 U' L' B D' F' D B F L B Rw' Uw2
*24. *F' B U' B U2 D' R B F2 D L2 U F L2 B2 R' B R2 F' D2 Fw' Uw
*25. *F R' F2 U' F' R2 F2 U' L' B' U' D2 B' L2 U L2 U2 R' F2 U L2 Fw Uw'
*26. *L2 U2 R2 D' U R2 U' B F L' R2 B' L' R' B F' L U L U B Rw2 Uw
*27. *F L2 F' B L' R2 F R U2 F2 U2 L' U' D B2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B Rw' Uw
*28. *L2 D' U B F2 D2 L2 B D2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D R U2 Rw Uw'
*29. *U2 B' R D' U' B F D' L' F' L2 B F' U2 L D U R U2
*30. *B D2 F' D B2 D2 B U2 R' U2 R F' U R B2 U' R2 F2 U' F' R
*31. *L B' U' R' F' L' U2 D2 B R' D' U2 L B2 L' F2 D R2 L' Fw' Uw
*32. *U2 L2 D2 F2 U' D' R' U2 D' B2 L2 B F R' L2 U' L2 R2 B D2 Fw' Uw'
*33. *L R2 D U' F2 L F2 L B2 R' D L F2 L B' R F' L R' Fw Uw2
*34. *D F L2 U' F U2 L R F2 B2 R2 D' B' F2 U F2 L R2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*35. *R F' L2 R2 U B R L F R' U2 F' U R B' R' U D' F U2 L Fw Uw'
*36. *D2 B' D' L2 B' L2 D' B' F' L' R F L F2 L' R U' R U L Fw Uw'
*37. *B' R' F B2 D B F2 D2 F2 U' R2 L' B' U2 B R' D' R L Fw' Uw2
*38. *U L' D' L2 B L2 U' R U2 D2 R F L' F2 L2 F2 B2 L' D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*39. *B' U F' R2 D' F' B' U L' B2 L' D2 U' L2 B' L B2 L R2 Fw' Uw2
*40. *L' U2 D2 R' D U R' L F' B2 D B2 D B2 D' F' L2 F L' F2 Uw'
*41. *U' L F L' R' F R2 D B R2 B F2 L R2 B U' L' B L' R' U' Fw Uw
*42. *D2 F L F U D R2 F' D B2 D U F' R2 B D' R2 L2 U Fw Uw2
*43. *R2 L D2 B U2 L2 F2 B' U2 F' B L2 U2 F' U F' U' D F2 Rw' Uw
*44. *U' R' F' U2 F U' D2 R2 D' F' B2 L2 D U2 R' D' L D L2 D Fw'
*45. *B2 U D2 F' R D2 R' D R2 U D2 R2 F L2 F' U B D L2 R' Fw' Uw2
*46. *F2 U R L' F2 R D B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L2 B Rw' Uw'
*47. *R L' U' F2 B D' L U D' R' F2 R' D' R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D R L2 Fw Uw
*48. *B' D F2 D' F' B' R2 U B' U' F' B L' B L B D' R2 D U' L Fw Uw'
*49. *F2 D2 B R U2 L' R' U F2 D B2 U' D' F' B' L R2 U2 L F B Rw Uw2
*50. *B' U' L2 U2 L' B2 U' L D2 R' L' U' L D2 R' B' L F' U D' R Fw' Uw'
*51. *D2 R' B2 R2 F R B2 L U B U F2 B' D2 R2 D F L2 R2 B U' Fw' Uw'
*52. *F2 U' F' B' D' R B2 F2 U' F U2 B' L B F2 D2 B' R L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*53. *L U' R U2 L' R B' R U2 D B D' L2 R U2 D L D' B Rw2 Uw
*54. *F L B' F2 D2 R U' B' L R2 F' U' R2 B' U' L' F L2 D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*55. *F' B' L D' U' L R' D2 R U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D L' U' L' U' L2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*56. *L2 F2 L2 B2 L' U' L2 U2 D L B F' U' R2 L U R' D' R2 U Rw2 Uw'
*57. *D2 B' L R2 D' R F2 R' D R U' R U' R' D' R D' F' U L2 R' Uw'
*58. *D F2 R' F U2 B' R B D R2 B D' U R' F' B2 D R2 L2 F' Rw Uw'
*59. *R F2 U R2 F R2 L B' R2 L2 U2 D2 R F2 D2 R' U' L2 U Fw Uw2
*60. *B D' R2 B' F L' U' F2 L R' F D' F U2 F2 D B' D2 B2 U' D Fw' Uw2
*61. *F D L U' F2 D2 B F2 L' F2 B L U2 D B L U2 R D' F' Rw' Uw'
*62. *D2 L F' B R' B' R2 U' R' U2 L2 U' F' D' B' F L2 F' U2 L2 D' Rw2
*63. *D2 F U2 F2 D2 B L B D' R2 F' R' L2 B2 F' D2 U B U F L Fw Uw'
*64. *B R' B2 D F U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F' D2 U R' D' L' Fw' Uw'
*65. *F' U' D B' D U2 R D' F2 R2 F' D2 F R F' U B U2 F Rw Uw2
*66. *B' R U' L B' U' F U D2 B L' U' R L' F' R' D' R L2 Fw' Uw
*67. *F' R' B' D' U' L2 D2 F2 L2 R U B2 U2 F2 U F U' R' L D2 Fw Uw'
*68. *U' R' D U2 F L' R2 B R2 L F2 B2 U D' B' L F' U' B' F2 D' Fw Uw2
*69. *B R D2 L B F' D' R' U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' D U' B2 U F' U' Fw' Uw'
*70. *D2 R2 B' U' D' L2 U' D' R' U' R2 D' F B' D2 L F U B Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 U L2 U F L2 F2 U2 R' B R' B D2 U2
*2. *B' F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F L2 R2 U2 F R B' R' F R D' U F' D F'
*3. *B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U' B' R D2 F2 L' F2 U L' F2
*4. *L2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 F L B' F' U2 R B2 U B2 L2 F'
*5. *U' R F B' R D2 B2 D L F2 U2 R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 R2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U2 R F2 R' F2 L2 F2 U2 R U' B R2 D' U2 R B D' B U'
*2. *R' D2 R F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 R U R D R' B' R' F D' L'
*3. *F2 D L2 U2 L' B' D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R' L2
*4. *R' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L D2 R2 B2 R' U B' U' B F D L F2 U2
*5. *F2 D F2 R F' D L' U F R' U L2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D2 U2 F2 R D2 L U2 L R2 F2 U B2 U F' U F D' B' R' F2
*2. *D L2 R2 B2 D F2 R2 D R2 U2 F' D2 R' U' L' F U2 R' D2 R
*3. *B2 D' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' L U2 R' D2 B L U L' B2 U2
*4. *U2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R' F' R B2 L' D' B U R2 F
*5. *D2 L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 L2 D2 L' R2 B2 D R2 F U' R' F2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U F U' L B2 R B' U B2 R L U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D L2 R' U B2 L' D2 R2 B U2 L' F R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R U' D2 F R2 L B' R U2 F' B2 L2 U2 R2 L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 U' R2 U' R F' U'
*3. *D' F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' B F' L' F2 R2 D R' B U
*4. *D' U2 Fw' L D R' F D2 L2 Uw' U L' F2 R Fw U2 Fw R D2 Fw2 D2 Uw' U R' Uw' R Uw' U B2 R2 Uw B' F2 Rw' R2 D' R2 D B' D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' R U2 R' F R U
*3. *R B2 L' B2 L' F2 R' B2 D2 F2 U' F' D B F L U2 R F2 L2
*4. *B' F2 U2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 L2 R B2 L' B' Uw' U2 F' R2 F2 D' Uw2 R Fw Uw' Rw' R' Fw' L F2 Uw2 B2 F' Uw U2 B' Rw2 B2 Fw F2 D' L2 F' Rw2
*5. *Uw2 Bw2 D2 Uw U Fw L2 Rw' R2 Bw' U Bw Lw' Fw' Dw' B' Rw2 Dw F2 U' Bw U Bw2 Rw2 Uw Bw Fw2 L' U R F2 D' Bw D2 Fw' Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw Lw R Dw2 Lw' F2 Dw2 U' B2 Bw Rw' R2 Fw F Lw' R' Uw' Rw D U2 B' R

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U F' U2 R2 U' F2 U F U
*3. *R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 U L F' D B' R' D B' F R'
*4. *Uw B Rw' F' Uw2 B' D' Uw L R U' F' R' B R' D' Fw2 L' Rw B F' Rw B' Uw2 B F' R' U' Fw2 F D Uw2 L' R U' Fw2 Uw F2 D2 B2
*5. *F2 Dw2 L B Lw2 Rw2 D2 L Rw' R B2 Fw' D2 B' Fw' Lw Dw2 Rw' D R F L' Lw D2 B' F L' Lw2 Rw2 U' Fw' D Dw U2 L' Dw L Lw2 Uw Lw' Dw2 Uw Bw U2 B Bw F' Dw' Fw2 R' Bw2 Rw2 B' Fw F' Dw2 F Dw2 R' Fw'
*6. *2U 2F2 2R' 3U2 2U' 2B2 L' 3F2 D2 L 2L2 U' 2R2 B' 2B' 2F2 2D 2U 2B 2F' R' 2F' L' R D' 2D L 2L2 2R2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F' D 2U R2 3U 2R 3F' 2U' 2F2 R' 3F' 3R' F 3R2 3U2 3R2 D 2F2 2D2 B' 3R' 3F2 3R' 2B2 2U2 2B2 2F' 2D' 3U 2U' 2L2 2U F2 U2 L2 2L' 2D' 3F

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' F R U2 F' R2 F' R U'
*3. *L2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 B' L2 B' R2 F U' F L' U2 B2 R2 F' L' U R
*4. *Rw2 Fw2 F D2 U R B' D Uw' U' Rw Uw' U' B Rw2 Uw2 U L' Fw' D' Uw U' B Fw' Rw Fw2 D2 Fw2 R' Uw' R U2 B Fw2 L R2 Fw R2 Uw2 F
*5. *L Lw' Rw' R' Bw2 F' D' Dw' Lw' D' Bw' F2 Uw2 F Uw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 Dw U2 L Uw2 U Bw' F' R' U' L2 U' L2 Uw Rw Uw Lw2 Dw2 R D2 B2 F L' D Uw2 F2 U' B Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw Uw' Rw2 U2 F' R2 B' Lw2 Dw2 Lw' R' U
*6. *2D2 2L' D 2D R2 2F2 L 2F D' L' R 2D 2F' L2 2R 2D2 3R D2 2D 2L' R' B' U F R2 2F R2 3F 2F 2U' L 2L2 2U' 2L' 3F2 2U' F' D' 2B' 3R2 2F2 3U2 2B' D' U 2F' F' R' U2 3R F2 2U' B2 3R2 R' 3F2 2F2 2D 2U 2F' 3R2 2R2 R D 2D U' 2R R2 2D 2U'
*7. *3D' R D2 B' 2B' 2F2 3R B2 2L2 U2 2F 2D' 2U2 2L' 2R' F' 2D2 2U' U 2F2 3U2 3R 3F2 2D' 2U' 3F 2U' F2 2D' 2U 2F 2R2 2D2 2U2 F2 3R D' 3B' 3L' D 3D' B 3D' 3B 2F D' 2D' 3D' 2U F2 3D L 2L' 3L' R U2 L 3D' R' 2D2 3D' 3L2 3F2 2F' D2 U2 3F' 2D' 3D2 U 2B2 3B2 2U B2 2F2 U' 3L' B' D' R' 2F2 L 3L2 3F 2R' B 3B 3F D2 U B2 3R2 2D2 2R2 B2 L 2D 3U2 B2 3F

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR1- DL0+ UL5+ U2- R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL6+ UR DR 
*2. *UR6+ DR6+ DL1+ UL5+ U4- R4+ D0+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R6+ D4+ L5+ ALL2- UR UL 
*3. *UR0+ DR5- DL0+ UL1- U3+ R2+ D5+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R5+ D5- L4+ ALL3- UR DL 
*4. *UR1- DR2+ DL1- UL4- U3+ R4- D3- L2+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R3+ D5+ L3+ ALL2- DR DL UL 
*5. *UR0+ DR1- DL3- UL3- U0+ R0+ D2+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R5- D4+ L1- ALL1+ UR DR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' R' L' U' B R' l r' b'
*2. *L' U L U' R' B' R L' U r b u
*3. *U' B L' R B' L R' U' l r u'
*4. *U R' U R' B' R' L R' l' u
*5. *R' B R' U R' B U' L' l' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (5, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (6, -1)
*2. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-2, 4)
*4. *(-3, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (3, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (2, -5) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U L U L' U B L' R L R L
*2. *R B R L' U L B' R L' R B'
*3. *L B U' B' U L' U' B' L' R U
*4. *U L R' B' R' B L' R' L R' L
*5. *U B U L U' B R' L' U L' U

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*3. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F2 U' F U' F' U F' U' R U'
*3. *L F' B U B R' D' L2 B' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 D B2
*4. *U R2 D Uw' L2 Uw' L2 R Uw2 U' L' B2 Uw Rw R F2 U' Rw' B F2 D2 U F2 D' Uw2 B2 F2 Rw2 R' B2 Fw L' R U' F' U Fw U2 F R2
*5. *Uw U' Lw2 Dw L2 Lw2 Dw' B2 D' B Bw U Bw2 Rw' B2 Lw2 Rw2 R D L' F D2 Rw D R Dw' Uw' Bw' R2 F L' Lw' Rw' D Uw' U2 L2 Dw L D F' Rw' F2 Uw2 Bw' D' Bw' D' Bw2 Fw Lw Fw F Rw F Dw2 Uw' Rw2 Dw2 Bw
*OH. *L' F2 L F2 R' U2 R B2 R B2 L' B' L B' F2 D' F' L' B2 D2 F'
*Clock. *UR4- DR1+ DL4- UL2- U4- R3- D2+ L5- ALL1- y2 U3+ R3- D0+ L3- ALL3+ UR DR 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U L' R' B' L' U' R l r' b u
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, -5) / (6, 0) /
*Skewb. *B R B' R U L R' U L' U L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *b' l b f l b' f B' L R B' L' F' R B F' R
*2. *l r' f' l r f r' f L F' R B' L' R B' F
*3. *B b r b f' r b B L' R B L' R B L' R
*4. *B' L R l' L B r' b B L B F' L R' B' L
*5. *F' l L' l L b l' f' L' R B' R F L' B' R B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Bw' L B Uw Rw Lw' U Lw' R Uw' Rw' Lw' Uw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw' u' r'
*2. *Uw' Lw' Rw Lw B Lw' Bw' U L R' Uw' Lw Bw Lw' Rw' Uw l' r'
*3. *B Rw' Uw Rw' U' R Bw L Rw' B Uw Lw' Rw' Uw' Rw Bw Lw' Uw Rw b'
*4. *Bw' Uw' Lw' U' B Lw Uw L R Bw Uw' Bw Lw' Uw Lw Bw Rw' b'
*5. *Uw B' Lw Bw' R Bw' U Rw L B' Lw Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw' Lw' Uw Bw' l' b'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2019)

The new, shorter master pyraminx scrambles are courtesy of @xyzzy. He provided a new random-state two-phase scrambler, which I have begun to use this week. Much appreciation to xyzzy!


----------



## Reizii_ (Jun 25, 2019)

Pyraminx: (5.96), 4.75, 5.44, 5.24, (4.37)

Not bad, but could've been sub-5.


----------



## Awesomesaucer (Jun 28, 2019)

3x3: (12.95), (11.68), 12.36, 12.71, 12.17 

Av = 12.413s (Correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2019)

Results for week 26: Congratulations to Sameer Aggarwal, OriginalUsername, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(157)
1.  1.43 Legomanz
2.  1.64 OriginalUsername
2.  1.64 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  1.83 Varun Mohanraj
5.  1.94 hopelessdove
6.  1.98 MichaelNielsen
7.  2.06 kahvipelle123
8.  2.09 ExultantCarn
9.  2.12 Sean Hartman
10.  2.25 asacuber
10.  2.25 Magdamini
12.  2.26 TipsterTrickster
13.  2.28 [email protected]
13.  2.28 2017LAMB06
15.  2.29 Helmer Ewert
16.  2.32 PokeCubes
17.  2.33 parkertrager
18.  2.37 Pixaler
18.  2.37 JakubDrobny
20.  2.38 Angry_Mob
21.  2.54 cuberkid10
22.  2.55 Luke Garrett
23.  2.56 Sowrduk
23.  2.56 Coneman
25.  2.62 Marco21
26.  2.65 jancsi02
27.  2.66 lejitcuber
28.  2.76 Imran Rahman
29.  2.79 DhruvA
30.  2.81 cubiversecube
30.  2.81 JoXCuber
32.  2.83 Alexis1011
33.  2.86 Michael DeLaRosa
33.  2.86 MrKuba600
35.  2.90 Kylegadj
36.  2.92 HawaiiLife745
37.  2.95 Jscuber
38.  2.98 boroc226han
39.  3.06 Liam Wadek
40.  3.15 TheodorNordstrand
41.  3.17 MCuber
41.  3.17 aaron paskow
41.  3.17 Coinman_
44.  3.18 Cuber2113
45.  3.19 Dream Cubing
46.  3.21 BradyCubes08
47.  3.22 CubicOreo
48.  3.28 G2013
49.  3.29 Zeke Mackay
50.  3.32 tJardigradHe
51.  3.33 Cubeology
52.  3.39 Ontricus
53.  3.41 NathanaelCubes
54.  3.43 DGCubes
55.  3.47 niclas.mach
56.  3.48 Pyra42
57.  3.51 Dylan Swarts
58.  3.54 Iconic cuber
59.  3.55 Toothcraver55
60.  3.64 genius0717
61.  3.68 Antto Pitkänen
62.  3.69 OwenB
63.  3.72 riz3ndrr
64.  3.78 Shadowjockey
65.  3.80 Parke187
66.  3.83 Wish Lin
67.  3.85 Rollercoasterben
68.  3.86 BradenTheMagician
69.  3.96 begiuli65
70.  3.98 fun at the joy
71.  4.01 Chris Van Der Brink
72.  4.02 DesertWolf
73.  4.03 Fred Lang
73.  4.03 Metallic Silver
75.  4.05 Cooki348
76.  4.08 johnstond
77.  4.10 SpiFunTastic
77.  4.10 buzzteam4
79.  4.12 skewber10
80.  4.13 u Cube
81.  4.22 NewoMinx
82.  4.23 Natanael
83.  4.32 Cuberstache
84.  4.40 ichcubegern
84.  4.40 Turkey vld
86.  4.45 V.Kochergin
87.  4.51 sigalig
88.  4.56 bilbo07
89.  4.59 bennettstouder
90.  4.61 BleachedTurtle
90.  4.61 abunickabhi
92.  4.62 Rubiksdude4144
93.  4.64 dhafin
94.  4.66 Logan
95.  4.67 Infraredlizards
96.  4.71 RileyN23
96.  4.71 João Vinicius
98.  4.77 Aleksandar Dukleski
99.  4.82 Alpha cuber
100.  4.85 Zach Clark
101.  4.86 VIBE_ZT
102.  4.87 Cuz Red
103.  4.88 InlandEmpireCuber
104.  4.91 sascholeks
105.  4.96 DSauce
106.  4.97 swankfukinc
106.  4.97 Nordcubing
108.  4.99 Glomnipotent
109.  5.05 MattP98
110.  5.09 yovliporat
111.  5.13 revaldoah
112.  5.18 2018JAIN01
113.  5.23 The Blockhead
114.  5.26 Brayden Adams
115.  5.30 Axel Lönnstedt
116.  5.34 derek
117.  5.54 whatshisbucket
118.  5.59 TheCubingAddict980
119.  5.60 Bogdan
120.  5.68 LambdaPi
121.  5.74 Koen van Aller
122.  5.75 T1_M0
123.  5.86 Billybong378
124.  5.90 UnknownCanvas
125.  5.95 [email protected]
126.  5.96 d2polld
127.  5.97 ImPaulPCG
128.  6.01 Lvl9001Wizard
129.  6.02 Immolated-Marmoset
129.  6.02 abhijat
131.  6.10 Jaycubes
132.  6.26 SpeedCubeReview
133.  6.28 SirVivor
134.  6.49 Bubbagrub
135.  6.55 topppits
136.  6.63 savagecabbage1928
137.  6.64 markdlei
138.  6.75 Mike Hughey
139.  6.86 UnknownCuber
140.  7.07 Zagros
141.  7.16 toinou06cubing
142.  7.33 [email protected]
143.  7.36 John Benwell
144.  7.57 Jmuncuber
145.  7.62 SpartanSailor
146.  7.97 J6642
147.  8.01 One Wheel
148.  8.03 Nayano
149.  8.20 PiEquals3.14
150.  8.39 Petri Krzywacki
151.  9.26 freshcuber.de
152.  9.27 PingPongCuber
153.  9.52 HighQualityCollection
154.  13.26 Jacck
155.  17.87 MatsBergsten
156.  24.84 NEONCUBES
157.  24.95 Codanovia


*3x3x3*(191)
1.  6.92 Jscuber
2.  6.94 Sameer Aggarwal
3.  6.97 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.09 Luke Garrett
5.  7.44 kahvipelle123
6.  8.36 JakubDrobny
7.  8.37 cuberkid10
8.  8.41 tJardigradHe
9.  8.43 RileyN23
10.  8.44 Pixaler
11.  8.46 TommyC
12.  8.51 hopelessdove
13.  8.59 jancsi02
14.  8.60 thecubingwizard
15.  8.81 parkertrager
16.  8.85 OriginalUsername
17.  8.90 [email protected]
18.  9.04 Marco21
19.  9.05 2017LAMB06
20.  9.08 JoXCuber
20.  9.08 Sean Hartman
22.  9.40 Helmer Ewert
23.  9.41 Zach Clark
24.  9.57 boroc226han
25.  9.66 YoniStrass
26.  9.67 MichaelNielsen
26.  9.67 aaron paskow
28.  9.78 asacuber
29.  9.80 Zeke Mackay
29.  9.80 PokeCubes
31.  9.93 derek
32.  10.00 ExultantCarn
33.  10.03 Dream Cubing
34.  10.05 AidanNoogie
35.  10.06 Cheng
36.  10.10 OwenB
37.  10.11 HawaiiLife745
38.  10.22 DGCubes
39.  10.27 Toothcraver55
40.  10.29 Kylegadj
41.  10.31 milo black
42.  10.34 DhruvA
43.  10.38 Cuberstache
44.  10.55 MrKuba600
45.  10.56 speedcuber71
46.  10.61 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  10.67 MCuber
48.  10.70 BradenTheMagician
48.  10.70 riz3ndrr
50.  10.77 Shadowjockey
51.  10.81 Little Sunrise
52.  10.95 NathanaelCubes
53.  11.04 NewoMinx
54.  11.15 Ontricus
55.  11.18 BiscutDNF
56.  11.26 ichcubegern
57.  11.35 mihnea3000
58.  11.40 Michael DeLaRosa
59.  11.41 Cubeology
60.  11.46 Coneman
61.  11.58 d3r3k
62.  11.65 Logan
63.  11.82 Magdamini
64.  11.85 sigalig
65.  11.87 2018JAIN01
66.  11.89 CubicOreo
67.  11.90 MartinN13
67.  11.90 xpoes
69.  11.97 BradyCubes08
70.  11.99 G2013
71.  12.08 V.Kochergin
72.  12.09 Keenan Johnson
73.  12.19 Sowrduk
74.  12.39 Fred Lang
75.  12.40 MegaminxMan
76.  12.41 Awesomesaucer
77.  12.44 d2polld
78.  12.57 Cooki348
79.  12.58 Coinman_
80.  12.66 MattP98
80.  12.66 TheodorNordstrand
82.  12.73 Glomnipotent
83.  12.77 abunickabhi
84.  12.85 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  12.90 Pyra42
86.  12.99 Axel Lönnstedt
86.  12.99 Liam Wadek
88.  13.07 JMHCubed
88.  13.07 20luky3
90.  13.12 fun at the joy
91.  13.19 cubiversecube
92.  13.22 m24816
93.  13.26 SirVivor
94.  13.37 speedcube.insta
95.  13.44 Dylan Swarts
95.  13.44 Last Layer King
97.  13.46 Angry_Mob
98.  13.47 TheNoobCuber
99.  13.49 Rubiksdude4144
100.  13.53 skewber10
101.  13.64 João Vinicius
102.  13.67 Underwatercuber
103.  13.70 Iconic cuber
104.  13.73 Turkey vld
105.  13.84 T1_M0
106.  13.87 begiuli65
107.  13.94 johnstond
107.  13.94 Cuber2113
109.  14.13 xyzzy
110.  14.23 The Blockhead
111.  14.36 niclas.mach
112.  14.41 SpiFunTastic
113.  14.48 ican97
113.  14.48 abhijat
115.  14.53 Imran Rahman
115.  14.53 whatshisbucket
117.  14.63 Cuz Red
118.  14.67 Jmuncuber
119.  14.90 TheCubingAddict980
120.  14.96 DesertWolf
121.  15.03 SpeedCubeReview
121.  15.03 brad711
123.  15.04 sascholeks
123.  15.04 topppits
125.  15.09 LambdaPi
126.  15.11 swankfukinc
127.  15.43 Bogdan
128.  15.52 Infraredlizards
129.  15.78 Natanael
130.  15.80 genius0717
131.  15.81 Letmeinpls
132.  16.13 Alpha cuber
133.  16.26 bhoffman492
134.  16.35 Metallic Silver
135.  16.36 Aman Kamath
136.  16.41 Koen van Aller
137.  16.46 InlandEmpireCuber
138.  16.67 BleachedTurtle
139.  16.69 bilbo07
140.  16.80 Parke187
141.  17.05 Lvl9001Wizard
142.  17.06 Rollercoasterben
143.  17.07 WoowyBaby
144.  17.21 dhafin
145.  17.25 u Cube
146.  17.26 Antto Pitkänen
147.  17.34 [email protected]
148.  17.64 John Benwell
149.  17.77 Zagros
150.  17.81 dnguyen2204
151.  17.82 revaldoah
152.  17.87 yovliporat
153.  18.22 Nordcubing
154.  18.28 [email protected]
155.  18.41 Wish Lin
156.  18.47 dean_clockisthebestevent
157.  18.74 Alexis1011
158.  18.81 DSauce
159.  19.13 UnknownCanvas
160.  19.18 rubik2005
161.  19.71 HighQualityCollection
162.  19.90 bennettstouder
163.  19.95 Mike Hughey
164.  20.10 Jaycubes
165.  20.17 VIBE_ZT
166.  20.64 Nayano
167.  20.69 Bubbagrub
168.  20.80 Petri Krzywacki
169.  21.02 Immolated-Marmoset
170.  21.54 Brayden Adams
171.  21.76 ImPaulPCG
172.  22.04 [email protected]
173.  22.44 SpartanSailor
174.  22.46 UnknownCuber
174.  22.46 savagecabbage1928
176.  22.97 lego303
177.  23.25 PingPongCuber
178.  24.14 Billybong378
179.  24.80 markdlei
180.  25.43 One Wheel
181.  25.57 Rocketcubing
182.  25.83 Mahesh Raja
183.  26.57 toinou06cubing
184.  26.75 freshcuber.de
185.  30.27 J6642
186.  31.71 matt boeren
187.  33.24 znay
188.  33.42 Jacck
189.  38.79 MatsBergsten
190.  44.64 NEONCUBES
191.  44.92 Codanovia


*4x4x4*(117)
1.  28.46 cuberkid10
2.  32.45 thecubingwizard
3.  34.49 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  34.87 Sean Hartman
5.  35.37 Dream Cubing
6.  35.92 tJardigradHe
7.  36.80 Marco21
8.  37.34 JakubDrobny
9.  37.47 Jscuber
10.  37.49 OriginalUsername
11.  37.51 kahvipelle123
12.  37.52 G2013
13.  37.61 Magdamini
14.  37.76 MrKuba600
15.  37.92 Shadowjockey
16.  38.19 parkertrager
17.  38.81 RileyN23
18.  38.96 PokeCubes
19.  39.55 Cheng
20.  39.88 ichcubegern
21.  39.98 Cuberstache
22.  41.35 NewoMinx
23.  42.32 boroc226han
24.  42.90 YoniStrass
25.  43.59 Luke Garrett
26.  44.00 Coinman_
27.  44.10 Zeke Mackay
28.  44.27 HawaiiLife745
29.  44.82 MCuber
30.  45.26 BradyCubes08
31.  45.38 Keenan Johnson
32.  45.74 MichaelNielsen
33.  45.76 CubicOreo
34.  46.52 Michael DeLaRosa
35.  47.57 V.Kochergin
36.  48.06 Cubeology
37.  48.30 Little Sunrise
38.  48.35 m24816
39.  48.42 Sowrduk
40.  48.63 fun at the joy
41.  48.70 Mark Boyanowski
42.  49.05 João Vinicius
43.  49.32 abunickabhi
44.  49.46 Ontricus
45.  49.72 BradenTheMagician
46.  50.07 TheodorNordstrand
47.  50.66 Pyra42
48.  50.76 cubiversecube
49.  50.79 20luky3
50.  51.70 T1_M0
51.  51.86 MattP98
52.  51.97 sigalig
53.  52.12 riz3ndrr
54.  52.73 Dylan Swarts
55.  53.15 SpeedCubeReview
56.  53.27 Fred Lang
57.  53.64 Liam Wadek
58.  54.05 johnstond
59.  54.19 Keroma12
60.  54.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
61.  54.45 Cooki348
62.  54.82 TheNoobCuber
63.  54.91 aaron paskow
64.  54.93 derek
65.  55.48 xyzzy
66.  55.79 The Blockhead
67.  56.29 swankfukinc
68.  56.43 AidanNoogie
69.  57.22 elimescube
70.  57.55 abhijat
71.  57.82 DesertWolf
72.  58.06 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  58.11 BleachedTurtle
74.  58.84 John Benwell
75.  59.50 Iconic cuber
76.  59.87 Logan
77.  1:00.03 bilbo07
78.  1:00.70 topppits
79.  1:01.48 brad711
80.  1:01.50 Glomnipotent
81.  1:01.69 SirVivor
82.  1:02.15 Cuz Red
83.  1:02.46 whatshisbucket
84.  1:02.53 Natanael
85.  1:02.97 Infraredlizards
86.  1:03.41 d3r3k
87.  1:03.50 UnknownCanvas
87.  1:03.50 Rollercoasterben
89.  1:04.89 Antto Pitkänen
90.  1:08.75 yovliporat
91.  1:09.86 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  1:10.39 SpartanSailor
93.  1:11.04 HighQualityCollection
94.  1:11.96 Zagros
95.  1:14.55 VIBE_ZT
96.  1:15.07 Parke187
97.  1:15.23 u Cube
98.  1:15.29 d2polld
99.  1:18.35 TheCubingAddict980
100.  1:19.18 Mike Hughey
101.  1:20.34 Alpha cuber
102.  1:20.87 Petri Krzywacki
103.  1:22.20 One Wheel
104.  1:26.26 Bubbagrub
105.  1:26.65 Nayano
106.  1:31.00 PingPongCuber
107.  1:31.02 Jmuncuber
108.  1:41.01 markdlei
109.  1:43.15 Billybong378
110.  1:49.19 Jacck
111.  1:53.44 freshcuber.de
112.  2:04.37 MatsBergsten
113.  2:14.47 Brayden Adams
114.  2:23.10 UnknownCuber
115.  2:23.79 toinou06cubing
116.  DNF dhafin
116.  DNF bennettstouder


*5x5x5*(85)
1.  51.93 lejitcuber
2.  1:00.29 Dream Cubing
3.  1:00.74 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:02.08 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  1:03.50 ichcubegern
6.  1:04.80 Sean Hartman
7.  1:04.81 Jscuber
8.  1:06.97 Marco21
9.  1:07.41 Shadowjockey
10.  1:10.05 OriginalUsername
11.  1:10.63 tJardigradHe
12.  1:12.29 NewoMinx
13.  1:15.50 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:15.70 PokeCubes
15.  1:16.18 parkertrager
16.  1:16.80 CubicOreo
17.  1:18.09 sigalig
18.  1:19.56 Cuberstache
19.  1:20.40 YoniStrass
20.  1:21.24 JakubDrobny
21.  1:22.76 MrKuba600
22.  1:24.42 MCuber
23.  1:26.65 MegaminxMan
24.  1:27.36 Coinman_
25.  1:27.58 m24816
26.  1:27.60 Keroma12
27.  1:28.32 abunickabhi
28.  1:28.86 Cheng
29.  1:29.26 João Vinicius
30.  1:29.43 xyzzy
31.  1:29.90 fun at the joy
32.  1:35.27 Ontricus
33.  1:35.36 aaron paskow
34.  1:36.16 bilbo07
35.  1:38.49 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:41.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  1:43.36 BleachedTurtle
38.  1:44.05 riz3ndrr
39.  1:45.60 T1_M0
40.  1:46.29 cubiversecube
41.  1:46.31 MattP98
42.  1:47.34 Fred Lang
43.  1:47.41 derek
44.  1:47.98 Sowrduk
45.  1:49.57 The Blockhead
46.  1:51.11 Toothcraver55
47.  1:51.17 Liam Wadek
48.  1:51.76 Little Sunrise
49.  1:52.60 johnstond
50.  1:53.92 swankfukinc
51.  1:54.18 Natanael
52.  1:59.74 Nordcubing
53.  2:00.31 Zagros
54.  2:00.59 Pyra42
55.  2:01.38 Rollercoasterben
56.  2:01.64 UnknownCanvas
57.  2:02.76 SirVivor
58.  2:06.28 brad711
59.  2:07.64 John Benwell
60.  2:07.80 whatshisbucket
61.  2:08.74 Rubiksdude4144
62.  2:11.17 Mike Hughey
63.  2:11.33 HighQualityCollection
64.  2:11.94 topppits
65.  2:13.43 Iconic cuber
66.  2:14.01 Cooki348
67.  2:18.29 Antto Pitkänen
67.  2:18.29 VIBE_ZT
69.  2:20.17 abhijat
70.  2:22.56 Jmuncuber
71.  2:23.92 One Wheel
72.  2:25.14 Nayano
73.  2:26.08 Axel Lönnstedt
74.  2:29.44 d2polld
75.  2:31.06 TheCubingAddict980
76.  2:35.81 InlandEmpireCuber
77.  2:44.42 Lvl9001Wizard
78.  2:44.45 Petri Krzywacki
79.  2:46.61 Parke187
80.  3:03.87 Jacck
81.  3:40.87 toinou06cubing
82.  3:54.07 freshcuber.de
83.  3:58.36 PingPongCuber
84.  4:12.20 MatsBergsten
85.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*6x6x6*(39)
1.  1:41.80 Dream Cubing
2.  2:01.44 Sean Hartman
3.  2:01.48 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  2:03.05 cuberkid10
5.  2:05.05 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  2:07.54 ichcubegern
7.  2:11.64 NewoMinx
8.  2:19.21 OriginalUsername
9.  2:34.70 CubicOreo
10.  2:35.40 Cuberstache
11.  2:37.57 xyzzy
12.  2:38.01 MrKuba600
13.  2:39.20 DhruvA
14.  2:39.58 Coinman_
15.  2:49.53 João Vinicius
16.  2:57.31 m24816
17.  3:05.42 abunickabhi
18.  3:16.65 Liam Wadek
19.  3:16.82 YoniStrass
20.  3:35.01 BleachedTurtle
21.  3:38.01 UnknownCanvas
22.  3:39.15 swankfukinc
23.  3:54.35 Nordcubing
24.  3:59.28 John Benwell
25.  4:01.43 brad711
26.  4:06.62 topppits
27.  4:10.32 One Wheel
28.  4:23.41 Nayano
29.  4:25.72 HighQualityCollection
30.  4:29.02 Antto Pitkänen
31.  4:30.50 cubiversecube
32.  4:55.50 Zagros
33.  5:12.26 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  5:34.24 Jmuncuber
35.  6:10.53 Petri Krzywacki
36.  7:37.65 MatsBergsten
37.  8:21.02 freshcuber.de
38.  DNF Rollercoasterben
38.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:21.68 Dream Cubing
2.  2:58.23 Sean Hartman
3.  3:01.54 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:14.21 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  3:28.88 NewoMinx
6.  3:38.88 Mark Boyanowski
7.  3:45.45 OriginalUsername
8.  3:50.50 xyzzy
9.  3:55.63 MrKuba600
10.  3:59.69 Cuberstache
11.  4:04.40 G2013
12.  4:29.76 abunickabhi
13.  4:36.03 João Vinicius
14.  4:42.88 m24816
15.  5:10.42 swankfukinc
16.  5:32.85 Liam Wadek
17.  5:55.94 Nordcubing
18.  6:19.57 UnknownCanvas
19.  6:25.09 Zagros
20.  6:28.28 Nayano
21.  6:30.62 HighQualityCollection
22.  6:38.97 One Wheel
23.  7:47.01 Jmuncuber
24.  DNF Zeke Mackay
24.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)
1.  4.15 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  5.02 Alexis1011
3.  5.44 kahvipelle123


Spoiler



4.  5.47 JoXCuber
5.  5.95 ExultantCarn
6.  6.15 asacuber
7.  6.28 OriginalUsername
8.  6.39 JakubDrobny
9.  6.98 Magdamini
10.  7.51 NathanaelCubes
11.  7.73 aaron paskow
12.  7.77 MichaelNielsen
13.  8.42 PokeCubes
14.  8.55 Angry_Mob
15.  8.87 Sean Hartman
16.  8.97 Nordcubing
17.  9.31 hopelessdove
18.  10.41 genius0717
19.  11.12 Dream Cubing
20.  11.13 Sowrduk
21.  12.02 BradyCubes08
22.  14.15 sigalig
23.  14.86 G2013
24.  17.77 dhafin
25.  18.60 abunickabhi
26.  23.55 Cuberstache
27.  24.96 MattP98
28.  25.40 cuberkid10
29.  25.49 Coneman
30.  26.70 DesertWolf
31.  28.25 Zeke Mackay
32.  28.57 riz3ndrr
33.  30.08 Mike Hughey
34.  31.46 MatsBergsten
35.  32.20 2017LAMB06
36.  33.51 fun at the joy
37.  34.05 MrKuba600
38.  34.32 Glomnipotent
39.  34.88 yovliporat
40.  35.40 Dylan Swarts
41.  37.91 John Benwell
42.  38.03 Cooki348
43.  38.81 Natanael
44.  43.16 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  46.03 Logan
46.  46.50 Immolated-Marmoset
47.  47.24 Zagros
48.  47.82 Jacck
49.  51.22 João Vinicius
50.  51.72 Rollercoasterben
51.  54.68 Bogdan
52.  56.81 bhoffman492
53.  1:01.23 VIBE_ZT
54.  1:03.66 johnstond
55.  1:07.51 Bubbagrub
56.  1:16.61 BleachedTurtle
57.  1:17.49 Axel Lönnstedt
58.  1:59.75 PingPongCuber
59.  2:21.95 toinou06cubing
60.  DNF bilbo07
60.  DNF Alpha cuber
60.  DNF vilkkuti25
60.  DNF Billybong378
60.  DNF u Cube
60.  DNF ichcubegern
60.  DNF LambdaPi
60.  DNF NewoMinx


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(51)
1.  21.05 sigalig
2.  22.85 Andrew_Rizo
3.  23.04 ican97


Spoiler



4.  27.00 G2013
5.  28.40 T1_M0
6.  33.70 Sean Hartman
7.  36.71 bilbo07
8.  41.29 abunickabhi
9.  45.36 Last Layer King
10.  47.68 Helmer Ewert
11.  48.04 YoniStrass
12.  50.17 NathanaelCubes
13.  52.61 Sameer Aggarwal
14.  56.99 dhafin
15.  59.51 revaldoah
16.  1:02.89 MattP98
17.  1:11.79 Dylan Swarts
18.  1:15.23 Glomnipotent
19.  1:24.96 Mike Hughey
20.  1:31.80 topppits
21.  1:32.94 Cuberstache
22.  1:36.21 MatsBergsten
23.  1:46.43 Zeke Mackay
24.  1:47.92 DesertWolf
25.  1:48.88 JakubDrobny
26.  1:48.92 brad711
27.  1:57.25 Lvl9001Wizard
28.  2:05.62 elimescube
29.  2:06.31 fun at the joy
30.  2:08.55 Logan
31.  2:14.13 Natanael
32.  2:16.31 Dream Cubing
33.  2:17.11 ichcubegern
34.  2:45.83 João Vinicius
35.  2:54.52 Jacck
36.  2:56.63 John Benwell
37.  3:04.89 NewoMinx
38.  3:13.87 Axel Lönnstedt
39.  3:26.66 Cooki348
40.  3:34.92 Alpha cuber
41.  4:15.46 MrKuba600
42.  5:06.99 Zagros
43.  5:35.23 Rollercoasterben
44.  6:00.14 kahvipelle123
45.  9:35.18 PingPongCuber
46.  DNF parkertrager
46.  DNF VIBE_ZT
46.  DNF BleachedTurtle
46.  DNF LambdaPi
46.  DNF SpartanSailor
46.  DNF toinou06cubing


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  2:34.52 bilbo07
2.  2:40.21 abunickabhi
3.  3:41.09 T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  6:01.28 Sean Hartman
5.  6:04.98 Sameer Aggarwal
6.  6:41.28 Mike Hughey
7.  6:49.01 MatsBergsten
8.  7:55.90 Zeke Mackay
9.  8:13.85 topppits
10.  8:41.40 Jacck
11.  8:53.63 Lvl9001Wizard
12.  9:53.89 m24816
13.  10:45.66 elimescube
14.  11:15.00 Cuberstache
15.  DNF Alpha cuber
15.  DNF MattP98
15.  DNF Helmer Ewert
15.  DNF Dylan Swarts
15.  DNF Last Layer King
15.  DNF Zagros
15.  DNF brad711


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  8:43.70 T1_M0
2.  12:46.45 Mike Hughey
3.  13:13.50 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  13:35.10 MatsBergsten
5.  13:56.01 Dylan Swarts
6.  15:35.33 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  17:40.54 Jacck
8.  DNF brad711
8.  DNF Zeke Mackay
8.  DNF m24816
8.  DNF abunickabhi


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  25:58.53 Mike Hughey
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(18)
1.  48/49 60:00 AdrianD
2.  27/30 57:47 T1_M0
3.  16/18 54:53 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  19/30 60:00 bilbo07
5.  7/7 25:46 Last Layer King
6.  7/8 44:39 Jacck
7.  5/5 21:15 MatsBergsten
8.  6/7 32:55 Cuberstache
9.  3/3 17:58 BradyCubes08
10.  3/3 33:11 Axel Lönnstedt
11.  2/2 6:09 Cooki348
12.  2/2 17:56 Zagros
13.  2/3 15:18 fun at the joy
14.  2/4 24:53 Natanael
15.  1/3 8:09 revaldoah
15.  1/2 7:28 João Vinicius
15.  0/2 8:16 Logan
15.  0/2 2:32 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(123)
1.  12.15 parkertrager
2.  13.51 lejitcuber
3.  13.61 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  13.92 hopelessdove
5.  14.00 tJardigradHe
6.  14.03 ichcubegern
7.  14.04 Jscuber
8.  14.05 kahvipelle123
9.  14.41 thecubingwizard
10.  14.44 Pixaler
11.  14.52 Marco21
12.  14.73 jancsi02
13.  15.43 Sean Hartman
14.  15.54 2017LAMB06
15.  15.74 OriginalUsername
16.  15.84 Sameer Aggarwal
17.  16.40 mihnea3000
18.  16.50 CubicOreo
19.  17.04 PokeCubes
20.  17.16 Dream Cubing
20.  17.16 cuberkid10
22.  17.36 Helmer Ewert
23.  17.54 Cuberstache
24.  17.62 Zeke Mackay
25.  17.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  17.99 asacuber
27.  19.08 NewoMinx
28.  19.15 riz3ndrr
29.  19.43 HawaiiLife745
30.  19.46 MrKuba600
31.  19.55 YoniStrass
31.  19.55 DhruvA
33.  20.11 aaron paskow
34.  20.26 Ontricus
35.  20.35 Sowrduk
35.  20.35 derek
37.  20.71 Shadowjockey
38.  21.09 DGCubes
39.  21.70 BradyCubes08
40.  21.72 RileyN23
41.  22.23 2018JAIN01
42.  22.29 xyzzy
43.  22.64 MichaelNielsen
43.  22.64 MartinN13
45.  22.74 Cheng
46.  22.89 begiuli65
46.  22.89 [email protected]
48.  22.92 Michael DeLaRosa
49.  23.17 abunickabhi
50.  23.39 Little Sunrise
51.  23.98 Antto Pitkänen
52.  24.09 João Vinicius
53.  24.32 BiscutDNF
54.  24.64 MegaminxMan
55.  24.67 Letmeinpls
56.  25.04 sigalig
57.  25.23 Pyra42
58.  25.33 Parke187
59.  25.56 Glomnipotent
60.  25.93 Axel Lönnstedt
61.  26.01 genius0717
62.  26.49 MattP98
63.  26.52 Cooki348
64.  26.79 Natanael
65.  26.82 Rubiksdude4144
66.  26.86 Liam Wadek
67.  27.00 fun at the joy
68.  27.22 MCuber
69.  27.82 cubiversecube
70.  27.88 Logan
71.  28.81 Angry_Mob
72.  29.09 TheNoobCuber
73.  29.21 Cuz Red
74.  29.41 Dylan Swarts
75.  29.58 revaldoah
76.  29.82 swankfukinc
77.  30.01 InlandEmpireCuber
78.  30.08 SirVivor
79.  30.34 Chris Van Der Brink
80.  30.53 d2polld
81.  30.67 johnstond
82.  31.25 abhijat
83.  31.43 speedcube.insta
84.  32.25 JoXCuber
85.  32.87 bilbo07
86.  33.00 HighQualityCollection
87.  33.18 Zagros
88.  33.28 Rollercoasterben
89.  33.90 Petri Krzywacki
90.  34.10 Nordcubing
91.  34.57 John Benwell
91.  34.57 DesertWolf
93.  35.19 Alpha cuber
94.  37.38 Bogdan
95.  38.97 WoowyBaby
96.  39.31 Lvl9001Wizard
97.  40.41 UnknownCanvas
98.  40.87 Alexis1011
99.  42.15 [email protected]
100.  42.30 [email protected]
101.  42.36 Mike Hughey
102.  43.66 Koen van Aller
103.  44.49 freshcuber.de
104.  44.92 BleachedTurtle
105.  45.81 VIBE_ZT
106.  46.03 One Wheel
107.  47.92 DSauce
108.  48.06 SpartanSailor
109.  50.42 lego303
110.  50.78 Rocketcubing
111.  50.94 UnknownCuber
112.  51.56 Jaycubes
113.  52.23 Billybong378
114.  53.71 Jmuncuber
115.  1:03.18 Brayden Adams
116.  1:03.19 PingPongCuber
117.  1:03.68 Mahesh Raja
118.  1:04.06 Jacck
119.  1:13.81 toinou06cubing
120.  1:18.83 J6642
121.  1:26.12 matt boeren
122.  DNF bennettstouder
122.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 With feet*(15)
1.  29.90 DhruvA
2.  31.82 tJardigradHe
3.  35.80 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  39.87 OriginalUsername
5.  56.52 DesertWolf
6.  59.03 Sameer Aggarwal
7.  1:09.48 Bubbagrub
8.  1:13.56 T1_M0
9.  1:33.01 lejitcuber
10.  1:37.63 Alpha cuber
11.  1:37.79 ichcubegern
12.  1:40.07 João Vinicius
13.  1:51.74 InlandEmpireCuber
14.  3:37.65 Zagros
15.  DNF PingPongCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(23)
1.  33.42 ichcubegern
2.  43.03 speedcube.insta
3.  43.98 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  47.86 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  50.41 Zeke Mackay
6.  53.57 Natanael
7.  54.86 kahvipelle123
8.  1:14.42 Liam Wadek
9.  1:18.16 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  1:23.52 Cuberstache
11.  1:26.41 MatsBergsten
12.  1:34.16 Zagros
13.  1:34.59 Alexis1011
14.  1:35.88 abhijat
15.  1:43.86 Pyra42
16.  1:49.40 Nordcubing
17.  2:47.54 Axel Lönnstedt
18.  2:57.06 Cooki348
19.  3:40.20 PingPongCuber
20.  DNF G2013
20.  DNF MCuber
20.  DNF MrKuba600
20.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(37)
1.  25.00 (24, 24, 27) Underwatercuber
2.  29.00 (28, 34, 25) Sameer Aggarwal
3.  29.67 (27, 33, 29) Theo Leinad


Spoiler



4.  30.00 (29, 33, 28) Bubbagrub
4.  30.00 (28, 33, 29) SpeedCubeReview
6.  31.00 (31, 32, 30) Jacck
7.  31.33 (27, 36, 31) brad711
8.  31.67 (34, 32, 29) Cuberstache
9.  32.00 (30, 31, 35) Lvl9001Wizard
10.  32.33 (35, 31, 31) xyzzy
11.  33.33 (33, 36, 31) TipsterTrickster
12.  34.00 (33, 37, 32) Helmer Ewert
13.  35.67 (33, 36, 38) PokeCubes
14.  37.00 (39, 33, 39) Mike Hughey
15.  43.33 (40, 42, 48) João Vinicius
16.  46.00 (56, 38, 44) kahvipelle123
17.  46.33 (45, 49, 45) tJardigradHe
18.  49.00 (44, 51, 52) MrKuba600
19.  51.00 (50, 55, 48) Cuz Red
20.  52.33 (57, 54, 46) Cooki348
21.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
21.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
21.  DNF (DNF, 29, DNS) Kit Clement
21.  DNF (30, DNF, DNS) asacuber
21.  DNF (DNF, 34, 31) Bogdan
21.  DNF (31, DNF, DNS) LambdaPi
21.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) meskelto
21.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Ontricus
21.  DNF (DNF, 40, 36) RyuKagamine
21.  DNF (DNF, 40, DNS) revaldoah
21.  DNF (41, 41, DNF) MCuber
21.  DNF (46, DNF, DNF) NewoMinx
21.  DNF (50, DNS, DNS) OwenB
21.  DNF (59, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
21.  DNF (64, DNF, DNS) savagecabbage1928
21.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Mark Boyanowski
21.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) 2018JAIN01


*2-3-4 Relay*(68)
1.  41.47 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  44.31 cuberkid10
3.  44.35 kahvipelle123


Spoiler



4.  47.75 Dream Cubing
5.  47.90 parkertrager
6.  49.12 Shadowjockey
7.  54.08 OriginalUsername
7.  54.08 PokeCubes
9.  54.15 MrKuba600
10.  54.77 tJardigradHe
11.  55.08 NewoMinx
12.  57.01 ichcubegern
13.  58.01 boroc226han
14.  58.23 Michael DeLaRosa
15.  59.40 Ontricus
16.  1:00.88 aaron paskow
17.  1:02.33 MCuber
18.  1:04.37 Cuberstache
19.  1:04.71 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:04.92 Luke Garrett
21.  1:05.67 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:07.41 niclas.mach
23.  1:07.96 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  1:07.98 RileyN23
25.  1:09.58 fun at the joy
26.  1:09.60 Cooki348
27.  1:10.51 riz3ndrr
28.  1:11.12 João Vinicius
29.  1:13.51 Liam Wadek
30.  1:14.14 Pyra42
31.  1:14.25 abunickabhi
32.  1:14.36 Sowrduk
33.  1:16.91 cubiversecube
34.  1:17.48 The Blockhead
35.  1:20.54 Zagros
36.  1:20.92 Logan
37.  1:21.04 Natanael
38.  1:24.75 Infraredlizards
39.  1:25.83 abhijat
40.  1:26.17 Cuz Red
41.  1:27.80 swankfukinc
42.  1:27.88 Rollercoasterben
43.  1:29.95 BleachedTurtle
44.  1:30.18 Axel Lönnstedt
45.  1:32.48 John Benwell
46.  1:39.78 Antto Pitkänen
47.  1:40.26 yovliporat
48.  1:40.78 derek
49.  1:44.72 VIBE_ZT
50.  1:44.90 Petri Krzywacki
51.  1:46.44 InlandEmpireCuber
52.  1:48.98 Nordcubing
53.  1:52.15 TheCubingAddict980
54.  1:53.51 HighQualityCollection
55.  1:55.30 Nayano
56.  1:59.90 Alpha cuber
57.  2:05.82 Wish Lin
58.  2:12.56 Jmuncuber
59.  2:13.10 dhafin
60.  2:21.64 markdlei
61.  2:34.12 One Wheel
62.  2:40.60 PingPongCuber
63.  2:43.22 toinou06cubing
64.  2:44.77 Jacck
65.  2:46.90 freshcuber.de
66.  2:51.45 Brayden Adams
67.  2:55.78 Jaycubes
68.  3:12.84 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(40)
1.  1:43.58 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  1:55.76 cuberkid10
3.  2:01.35 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  2:09.90 ichcubegern
5.  2:10.93 OriginalUsername
6.  2:20.44 Cuberstache
7.  2:23.72 MCuber
8.  2:26.51 MrKuba600
9.  2:30.58 Zeke Mackay
10.  2:35.14 fun at the joy
11.  2:42.53 abunickabhi
12.  2:45.47 Sowrduk
13.  2:47.66 João Vinicius
14.  2:48.50 aaron paskow
15.  2:50.56 Ontricus
16.  2:53.11 niclas.mach
17.  3:00.51 swankfukinc
18.  3:01.77 riz3ndrr
19.  3:08.21 cubiversecube
20.  3:11.34 Aleksandar Dukleski
21.  3:15.71 Liam Wadek
22.  3:22.07 The Blockhead
23.  3:31.72 John Benwell
24.  3:32.40 Cooki348
25.  3:36.12 Zagros
26.  3:38.19 Natanael
27.  3:40.44 Nordcubing
28.  3:55.25 abhijat
29.  4:05.34 InlandEmpireCuber
30.  4:09.44 HighQualityCollection
31.  4:10.42 Axel Lönnstedt
32.  4:24.54 Nayano
33.  4:34.65 Petri Krzywacki
34.  4:37.09 One Wheel
35.  4:41.29 Jmuncuber
36.  5:51.06 Jaycubes
37.  6:32.72 freshcuber.de
38.  7:01.25 toinou06cubing
39.  7:07.49 PingPongCuber
40.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(20)
1.  4:04.34 ichcubegern
2.  4:33.83 OriginalUsername
3.  4:38.63 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  4:59.29 MrKuba600
5.  5:21.36 Cuberstache
6.  5:45.93 João Vinicius
7.  6:01.82 abunickabhi
8.  6:18.38 Liam Wadek
9.  6:21.15 niclas.mach
10.  6:47.81 swankfukinc
11.  8:00.61 Zagros
12.  8:44.43 One Wheel
13.  8:47.18 Natanael
14.  9:37.55 Nayano
15.  10:22.63 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  10:31.89 Axel Lönnstedt
17.  12:12.73 Petri Krzywacki
18.  14:44.31 MatsBergsten
19.  15:42.27 freshcuber.de
20.  19:04.66 PingPongCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)
1.  6:59.27 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7:24.71 ichcubegern
3.  8:32.59 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  8:37.26 Cuberstache
5.  10:32.60 João Vinicius
6.  10:47.30 abunickabhi
7.  11:14.51 niclas.mach
8.  11:33.95 swankfukinc
9.  11:51.70 bilbo07
10.  12:16.30 Liam Wadek
11.  13:37.52 Zagros
12.  14:33.69 Nordcubing
13.  15:17.62 Nayano
14.  15:22.57 Natanael
15.  15:23.14 One Wheel
16.  21:35.56 InlandEmpireCuber
17.  24:39.16 Axel Lönnstedt


*Clock*(38)
1.  4.76 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.78 MartinN13
3.  7.17 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7.30 MattP98
5.  7.95 JoXCuber
6.  9.07 Cubeology
7.  9.26 cuberkid10
8.  9.43 MCuber
9.  9.48 Magdamini
10.  10.03 Rollercoasterben
11.  10.07 DesertWolf
12.  10.36 Shadowjockey
13.  10.63 niclas.mach
14.  10.64 Luke Garrett
15.  11.14 NewoMinx
16.  11.23 OriginalUsername
17.  11.28 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  11.74 NathanaelCubes
19.  12.21 kahvipelle123
20.  12.23 Cuberstache
21.  12.35 PokeCubes
22.  12.60 João Vinicius
23.  12.87 ichcubegern
24.  14.01 VIBE_ZT
25.  14.57 Liam Wadek
26.  15.49 CubicOreo
26.  15.49 Mike Hughey
28.  15.99 Fred Lang
29.  18.08 revaldoah
30.  18.43 Sameer Aggarwal
31.  19.82 freshcuber.de
32.  20.14 Bubbagrub
33.  21.64 abhijat
34.  21.80 bilbo07
35.  22.83 Pyra42
36.  29.94 xyzzy
37.  32.46 DSauce
38.  DNF RyuKagamine


*Megaminx*(54)
1.  42.47 Cuberstache
2.  51.67 Magdamini
3.  51.83 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.62 MegaminxMan
5.  55.64 JakubDrobny
6.  58.20 Dream Cubing
7.  59.91 Sean Hartman
8.  1:00.94 DhruvA
9.  1:01.72 tJardigradHe
10.  1:02.22 MCuber
11.  1:02.29 OriginalUsername
12.  1:04.52 MrKuba600
13.  1:04.79 Pyra42
14.  1:05.91 CubicOreo
15.  1:06.94 ichcubegern
16.  1:06.96 Helmer Ewert
17.  1:14.79 kahvipelle123
18.  1:16.00 PokeCubes
19.  1:18.32 Luke Garrett
20.  1:19.17 parkertrager
21.  1:21.64 Keroma12
22.  1:21.77 Turkey vld
23.  1:27.20 Cuz Red
24.  1:27.35 Zeke Mackay
25.  1:31.97 sigalig
26.  1:33.04 bhoffman492
27.  1:33.40 niclas.mach
28.  1:33.48 Cooki348
29.  1:34.17 cubiversecube
30.  1:36.66 YoniStrass
31.  1:36.93 swankfukinc
32.  1:38.35 Fred Lang
33.  1:43.92 abhijat
34.  1:46.05 Axel Lönnstedt
35.  1:47.67 Sowrduk
36.  1:48.41 João Vinicius
37.  1:49.27 BleachedTurtle
38.  1:54.50 DesertWolf
39.  1:54.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
40.  1:57.68 bilbo07
41.  1:59.57 Jmuncuber
42.  2:00.24 Natanael
43.  2:01.23 VIBE_ZT
44.  2:06.62 abunickabhi
45.  2:07.36 topppits
46.  2:19.86 InlandEmpireCuber
47.  2:34.49 Liam Wadek
48.  2:38.75 2018JAIN01
49.  2:40.21 Alpha cuber
50.  2:42.39 Petri Krzywacki
51.  2:45.73 dhafin
52.  2:58.53 PingPongCuber
53.  3:59.08 SpartanSailor
54.  4:18.74 freshcuber.de


*Pyraminx*(114)
1.  2.38 Pyra42
2.  2.68 aaron paskow
3.  2.77 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  2.89 Magdamini
5.  2.93 MrKuba600
6.  2.95 tJardigradHe
7.  3.00 Cooki348
8.  3.03 MichaelNielsen
9.  3.12 Sameer Aggarwal
10.  3.13 Chris Van Der Brink
11.  3.16 oliviervlcube
12.  3.21 BradenTheMagician
13.  3.42 JakubDrobny
13.  3.42 SpiFunTastic
15.  3.52 Ontricus
16.  3.58 Sowrduk
17.  3.59 Varun Mohanraj
18.  3.60 Alexis1011
19.  3.78 Cubeology
20.  3.83 Helmer Ewert
21.  3.85 DGCubes
22.  3.87 MCuber
23.  3.88 BradyCubes08
24.  4.12 milo black
25.  4.24 asacuber
26.  4.29 MartinN13
27.  4.32 Cuz Red
28.  4.63 [email protected]
29.  4.67 Sean Hartman
30.  4.71 OriginalUsername
31.  4.76 cuberkid10
32.  4.82 Zeke Mackay
33.  4.96 Shadowjockey
34.  4.98 cubiversecube
35.  5.03 Logan
36.  5.12 DhruvA
37.  5.14 Reizii
38.  5.24 HawaiiLife745
39.  5.33 kahvipelle123
40.  5.44 João Vinicius
41.  5.48 bennettstouder
42.  5.50 niclas.mach
43.  5.51 ichcubegern
44.  5.52 Liam Wadek
45.  5.68 Luke Garrett
46.  5.79 riz3ndrr
47.  5.81 begiuli65
48.  5.86 RileyN23
49.  5.92 ExultantCarn
50.  5.97 V.Kochergin
51.  6.04 UnknownCanvas
51.  6.04 NewoMinx
53.  6.09 johnstond
54.  6.22 u Cube
55.  6.33 skewber10
56.  6.41 G2013
57.  6.53 boroc226han
58.  6.61 MattP98
59.  6.64 CubicOreo
60.  6.65 Billybong378
61.  6.72 VIBE_ZT
62.  6.99 Immolated-Marmoset
63.  7.12 PokeCubes
64.  7.31 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  7.31 Dream Cubing
66.  7.41 Cuberstache
67.  7.58 InlandEmpireCuber
68.  7.61 fun at the joy
69.  7.70 savagecabbage1928
70.  7.72 TheNoobCuber
71.  7.91 Natanael
72.  8.04 Nordcubing
73.  8.21 Koen van Aller
74.  8.27 Axel Lönnstedt
75.  8.29 Parke187
76.  8.34 DesertWolf
77.  8.36 swankfukinc
78.  8.38 2017LAMB06
79.  8.47 Rollercoasterben
80.  8.50 Antto Pitkänen
81.  8.55 PingPongCuber
82.  8.98 2018JAIN01
83.  9.00 Wish Lin
83.  9.00 Keroma12
85.  9.22 Brayden Adams
86.  9.32 [email protected]
87.  9.55 topppits
88.  9.57 derek
89.  9.75 BleachedTurtle
90.  9.90 abhijat
91.  9.93 ImPaulPCG
92.  10.07 abunickabhi
93.  10.52 Mike Hughey
94.  10.53 Fred Lang
95.  10.57 bilbo07
96.  10.64 speedcuber71
97.  10.93 Alpha cuber
98.  11.78 Rocketcubing
99.  11.80 Bogdan
100.  12.31 sascholeks
101.  12.56 DSauce
102.  12.76 yovliporat
103.  12.79 Jacck
104.  12.95 PiEquals3.14
105.  13.83 J6642
106.  14.38 freshcuber.de
107.  14.41 John Benwell
108.  14.89 Zagros
109.  15.07 [email protected]
110.  15.39 Nayano
111.  15.52 toinou06cubing
112.  24.39 lego303
113.  25.29 UnknownCuber
114.  31.94 Codanovia


*Square-1*(74)
1.  9.15 PokeCubes
2.  10.65 thecubingwizard
3.  11.07 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  11.75 speedcuber71
5.  13.14 cuberkid10
6.  13.38 Zach Clark
7.  13.70 tJardigradHe
8.  13.92 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  14.16 Cubeology
10.  14.20 Sowrduk
11.  14.88 BradyCubes08
12.  15.60 milo black
13.  15.74 Kylegadj
14.  16.23 MichaelNielsen
15.  16.78 Sean Hartman
16.  16.87 Luke Garrett
17.  16.88 DesertWolf
18.  16.95 RileyN23
19.  17.07 Zeke Mackay
20.  17.22 BradenTheMagician
21.  17.71 riz3ndrr
22.  17.86 ichcubegern
23.  18.33 Rollercoasterben
24.  18.70 skewber10
25.  18.78 NewoMinx
26.  18.98 OriginalUsername
27.  19.08 kahvipelle123
28.  19.50 Logan
29.  20.43 MCuber
30.  20.47 DGCubes
31.  20.64 Magdamini
32.  20.66 MrKuba600
33.  21.06 parkertrager
34.  21.38 MattP98
35.  21.73 CubicOreo
36.  21.76 Rubiksdude4144
37.  22.21 sigalig
38.  22.56 Dream Cubing
39.  23.67 HawaiiLife745
40.  23.84 João Vinicius
41.  24.65 MartinN13
42.  24.77 bhoffman492
43.  26.60 Immolated-Marmoset
44.  26.92 niclas.mach
45.  27.32 VIBE_ZT
46.  27.74 u Cube
47.  28.70 Ontricus
48.  29.42 fun at the joy
49.  29.56 Cuberstache
50.  29.87 ExultantCarn
51.  30.85 Fred Lang
52.  31.17 Infraredlizards
53.  31.43 Natanael
54.  31.49 Antto Pitkänen
55.  32.45 buzzteam4
56.  37.77 Mike Hughey
57.  39.06 Liam Wadek
58.  39.36 bennettstouder
59.  39.93 Bogdan
60.  40.24 BleachedTurtle
61.  40.81 derek
62.  43.74 PingPongCuber
63.  43.88 abhijat
64.  43.90 Bubbagrub
65.  45.55 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  48.60 Lvl9001Wizard
67.  56.53 Alpha cuber
68.  59.15 abunickabhi
69.  1:02.05 Billybong378
70.  1:08.11 markdlei
71.  1:14.97 Jacck
72.  1:21.61 Axel Lönnstedt
73.  DNF SpiFunTastic
73.  DNF toinou06cubing


*Skewb*(98)
1.  2.53 RileyN23
2.  2.89 Cubeology
3.  2.98 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  3.08 johnstond
5.  3.16 milo black
6.  3.25 hopelessdove
7.  3.41 asacuber
8.  3.70 [email protected]
9.  3.73 Sean Hartman
10.  3.75 Magdamini
11.  3.80 MrKuba600
12.  3.85 bhoffman492
13.  4.07 Sameer Aggarwal
14.  4.11 riz3ndrr
15.  4.13 Metallic Silver
16.  4.37 kahvipelle123
17.  4.43 tJardigradHe
18.  4.49 u Cube
19.  4.56 Rubiksdude4144
20.  4.67 DhruvA
21.  4.68 OriginalUsername
22.  4.69 SirVivor
23.  4.76 parkertrager
24.  4.78 sascholeks
25.  4.82 aaron paskow
26.  4.83 CubicOreo
27.  4.85 Luke Garrett
28.  4.87 MCuber
29.  4.96 Immolated-Marmoset
30.  5.00 NewoMinx
31.  5.05 João Vinicius
32.  5.12 d2polld
33.  5.29 Dream Cubing
34.  5.32 HawaiiLife745
35.  5.39 cuberkid10
36.  5.40 VIBE_ZT
37.  5.48 ichcubegern
38.  5.64 Antto Pitkänen
38.  5.64 MattP98
40.  5.86 Helmer Ewert
40.  5.86 Rollercoasterben
42.  5.93 Coneman
43.  6.04 2017LAMB06
43.  6.04 PokeCubes
45.  6.05 Zeke Mackay
46.  6.09 Aleksandar Dukleski
47.  6.19 DGCubes
48.  6.21 Sowrduk
49.  6.27 Alpha cuber
50.  6.31 Parke187
51.  6.33 NathanaelCubes
52.  6.37 niclas.mach
53.  6.43 savagecabbage1928
54.  6.52 Wish Lin
55.  6.56 V.Kochergin
56.  6.73 Shadowjockey
57.  6.94 MartinN13
58.  6.99 DesertWolf
59.  7.05 cubiversecube
60.  7.59 Chris Van Der Brink
61.  7.69 BleachedTurtle
62.  7.70 Keroma12
63.  7.79 Billybong378
64.  7.91 fun at the joy
65.  8.52 Ontricus
66.  8.54 Nordcubing
66.  8.54 sigalig
68.  8.69 Alexis1011
69.  9.20 Bogdan
70.  9.22 Pyra42
71.  9.75 Bubbagrub
72.  10.04 Cooki348
73.  10.12 Natanael
74.  10.16 yovliporat
75.  10.39 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  10.40 swankfukinc
77.  10.80 topppits
78.  11.08 Liam Wadek
79.  11.09 Cuz Red
80.  11.31 Nayano
81.  12.11 J6642
82.  12.23 John Benwell
83.  12.30 SpartanSailor
84.  12.78 Zagros
85.  12.83 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  13.05 Mike Hughey
86.  13.05 abunickabhi
88.  13.76 derek
89.  13.84 abhijat
90.  14.19 Cuberstache
91.  14.62 ImPaulPCG
92.  15.18 Rocketcubing
93.  15.63 DSauce
94.  17.41 UnknownCuber
95.  17.44 PingPongCuber
96.  18.85 Glomnipotent
97.  20.50 freshcuber.de
98.  20.97 toinou06cubing


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  22.41 NewoMinx
2.  28.30 OriginalUsername
3.  29.26 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  32.06 MrKuba600
5.  32.53 ichcubegern
6.  34.32 Zeke Mackay
7.  46.38 Natanael
8.  46.66 Billybong378
9.  47.03 abunickabhi
10.  48.51 cubiversecube
11.  49.30 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  50.82 Axel Lönnstedt
13.  58.74 João Vinicius
14.  59.53 Liam Wadek
15.  1:03.15 InlandEmpireCuber
16.  1:07.12 PingPongCuber
17.  1:56.29 Brayden Adams
18.  3:05.13 freshcuber.de


*Mini Guildford*(10)
1.  4:20.47 Cuberstache
2.  4:27.64 NewoMinx
3.  4:30.68 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:37.13 OriginalUsername
5.  5:50.94 Ontricus
6.  7:44.73 Liam Wadek
7.  8:06.10 abhijat
8.  8:13.78 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  9:42.59 vilkkuti25
10.  13:09.60 One Wheel


*Redi Cube*(24)
1.  7.48 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  7.82 João Vinicius
3.  11.76 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.59 2017LAMB06
5.  14.80 OriginalUsername
6.  15.99 u Cube
7.  16.53 V.Kochergin
8.  18.98 Sameer Aggarwal
9.  19.16 ichcubegern
10.  19.64 Natanael
11.  19.83 Zeke Mackay
12.  21.07 VIBE_ZT
13.  21.12 PingPongCuber
14.  24.17 InlandEmpireCuber
15.  25.22 begiuli65
16.  26.37 PokeCubes
17.  27.25 abunickabhi
18.  28.90 Billybong378
19.  31.88 Axel Lönnstedt
20.  35.56 Mike Hughey
21.  36.32 parkertrager
22.  38.40 swankfukinc
23.  39.32 sascholeks
24.  1:17.05 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(13)
1.  21.93 Nordcubing
2.  23.37 Ontricus
3.  35.99 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  37.01 Billybong378
5.  38.70 Natanael
6.  39.72 Zeke Mackay
7.  47.31 Mike Hughey
8.  49.91 abunickabhi
9.  56.52 VIBE_ZT
10.  58.55 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  1:48.78 Jacck
12.  2:06.56 freshcuber.de
13.  2:23.81 PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(209)
1.  1444 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  1281 OriginalUsername
3.  1216 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1134 MrKuba600
5.  1129 ichcubegern
6.  1101 cuberkid10
7.  1073 Cuberstache
8.  1072 Dream Cubing
9.  1060 kahvipelle123
10.  1043 tJardigradHe
11.  1020 PokeCubes
12.  988 Zeke Mackay
13.  986 parkertrager
14.  980 NewoMinx
15.  904 MCuber
16.  896 João Vinicius
17.  895 Luke Garrett
18.  853 Sowrduk
19.  836 aaron paskow
20.  833 abunickabhi
21.  820 Shadowjockey
22.  808 CubicOreo
23.  795 Magdamini
24.  792 riz3ndrr
25.  789 HawaiiLife745
26.  781 Ontricus
27.  773 JakubDrobny
28.  752 BradyCubes08
29.  733 MichaelNielsen
30.  722 Helmer Ewert
30.  722 Liam Wadek
32.  720 RileyN23
33.  696 asacuber
34.  693 Cooki348
35.  678 fun at the joy
36.  662 cubiversecube
37.  650 Pyra42
37.  650 MattP98
39.  645 DhruvA
40.  640 sigalig
41.  635 Jscuber
42.  633 Cubeology
43.  631 Aleksandar Dukleski
44.  627 Marco21
45.  613 hopelessdove
46.  602 Natanael
47.  595 2017LAMB06
48.  588 [email protected]
49.  577 DGCubes
50.  552 lejitcuber
51.  544 G2013
52.  542 YoniStrass
53.  541 DesertWolf
54.  540 thecubingwizard
55.  535 Logan
55.  535 Dylan Swarts
57.  531 Axel Lönnstedt
58.  518 Rollercoasterben
59.  517 niclas.mach
60.  510 boroc226han
61.  505 johnstond
62.  499 swankfukinc
63.  498 InlandEmpireCuber
64.  489 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  489 derek
66.  480 ExultantCarn
66.  480 BradenTheMagician
68.  466 bilbo07
69.  453 JoXCuber
70.  448 Antto Pitkänen
71.  445 Pixaler
72.  444 Cuz Red
73.  443 BleachedTurtle
74.  434 Chris Van Der Brink
74.  434 NathanaelCubes
76.  432 jancsi02
77.  428 Coinman_
77.  428 Mike Hughey
79.  426 VIBE_ZT
80.  424 Nordcubing
80.  424 MartinN13
82.  419 V.Kochergin
83.  414 Alexis1011
83.  414 Fred Lang
83.  414 T1_M0
86.  410 milo black
87.  409 Cheng
88.  393 xyzzy
89.  392 Zagros
90.  390 abhijat
91.  382 Rubiksdude4144
92.  374 Coneman
93.  364 u Cube
94.  358 Glomnipotent
95.  354 Angry_Mob
96.  351 Parke187
97.  350 Little Sunrise
98.  346 Kylegadj
99.  345 begiuli65
100.  338 Alpha cuber
101.  336 TheodorNordstrand
102.  335 John Benwell
103.  333 SirVivor
104.  326 m24816
105.  323 2018JAIN01
106.  319 topppits
107.  317 MegaminxMan
108.  310 d2polld
109.  305 Zach Clark
110.  302 Toothcraver55
111.  293 The Blockhead
111.  293 skewber10
113.  287 genius0717
114.  279 UnknownCanvas
115.  275 SpiFunTastic
116.  272 OwenB
117.  267 Iconic cuber
118.  261 Jacck
119.  260 TheNoobCuber
119.  260 MatsBergsten
121.  258 Bogdan
122.  256 Varun Mohanraj
123.  252 brad711
124.  249 mihnea3000
125.  247 Immolated-Marmoset
126.  246 speedcuber71
127.  242 bhoffman492
128.  239 Lvl9001Wizard
128.  239 dhafin
130.  238 Keroma12
131.  233 Metallic Silver
132.  232 Billybong378
133.  229 Infraredlizards
133.  229 Wish Lin
135.  227 revaldoah
135.  227 sascholeks
137.  225 TipsterTrickster
137.  225 yovliporat
139.  216 PingPongCuber
140.  215 AidanNoogie
140.  215 BiscutDNF
142.  214 Keenan Johnson
143.  213 SpeedCubeReview
144.  212 bennettstouder
144.  212 Imran Rahman
146.  205 Jmuncuber
147.  203 Turkey vld
147.  203 Cuber2113
149.  201 Bubbagrub
150.  200 HighQualityCollection
151.  192 Last Layer King
151.  192 whatshisbucket
153.  185 Nayano
154.  184 TommyC
155.  179 20luky3
156.  175 TheCubingAddict980
157.  172 speedcube.insta
158.  170 d3r3k
159.  169 Petri Krzywacki
160.  168 Koen van Aller
161.  165 One Wheel
162.  159 Legomanz
163.  153 savagecabbage1928
164.  150 LambdaPi
165.  141 DSauce
166.  140 Underwatercuber
167.  139 ican97
168.  137 Letmeinpls
169.  136 freshcuber.de
170.  134 Brayden Adams
171.  127 xpoes
172.  120 Mark Boyanowski
172.  120 SpartanSailor
174.  119 Awesomesaucer
175.  108 toinou06cubing
176.  107 JMHCubed
177.  106 buzzteam4
177.  106 oliviervlcube
179.  105 elimescube
180.  96 [email protected]
181.  93 ImPaulPCG
182.  89 [email protected]
183.  88 Jaycubes
184.  85 WoowyBaby
185.  80 Reizii
186.  78 UnknownCuber
187.  76 [email protected]
188.  73 markdlei
189.  64 J6642
190.  60 Rocketcubing
190.  60 Aman Kamath
192.  58 Andrew_Rizo
193.  45 dnguyen2204
193.  45 Theo Leinad
195.  43 lego303
196.  41 AdrianD
197.  39 dean_clockisthebestevent
198.  35 rubik2005
199.  27 TheDubDubJr
200.  25 Kit Clement
201.  24 Mahesh Raja
201.  24 PiEquals3.14
203.  22 RyuKagamine
204.  21 meskelto
205.  16 matt boeren
206.  14 vilkkuti25
207.  10 Codanovia
208.  9 NEONCUBES
209.  8 znay


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 2, 2019)

This is for week 26, sorry for being late, didn't have time for it..
5x5x5 Blindfolded Attempt 3: 14:13.43 (please add in comment if you can: 14:13[7:17] memo time drastically dropped)
4x4x4 Blindfolded Attempt 3: DNF (comment: 7:19[3:19] 9x, 4w)
3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. 1:11.79 comment: 1: about 36 memo
2. 1:44.68 comment: 2: 38 memo.. bad
3. 1:23.49 comment: 3: 35 memo.. slow exec
comment: overall happy. box & stackmat. success rate is high


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2019)

Sorry to be late again with the drawing. 209 people this week; the winner is number 40.


That means our winner this week is none other than our member who regularly averages more than 40 points multiBLD: *sigalig!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

